

Show HN: A Concierge Service for Your International Money Transfers - faisalkhalid80

I know this may seem a bit alien to this community, but there are a lot of people who send money home, who still find online forms and sending money online very difficult.<p>Most of these people use Western Union, Moneygram or walk into their banks in person to send money home. This product is for them. The website address:  transfercorp.co.uk<p>Would be great to get feedback on how we can improve it. Thank you!
======
shanecleveland
Might also want to look at businesses, who would offer your service up as a
payment option to their customers. The US-based company I work for allows
international customers to pay by bank transfer, because sometimes it is the
only way. And it is a comparatively expensive and long process.

------
faisalkhalid80
Clickable link to the website: transfercorp.co.uk

